
The Copyright Lobby Absolutely Loves Child Pornography - zdw
http://torrentfreak.com/the-copyright-lobby-absolutely-loves-child-pornography-110709/
======
twiceaday
During the 1964 presidential election race, Lyndon B. Johnson suggested that
his campaign team air an ad alleging that an opponent had once had sexual
relations with a donkey. An advisor pointed out the claim was untrue. "I know
it's not true," Johnson replied, "but I want to hear him deny it!"

~~~
ifearthefeds
Do you have a source for that?

~~~
xefer
From "Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72", p. 247:

The race was close and Johnson was getting worried. Finally he told his
campaign manager to start a massive rumor campaign about his opponent's life-
long habit of enjoying carnal knowledge of his own barnyard sows. “Christ, we
can't get away with calling him a pig-fucker,” the campaign manager protested.
“Nobody's going to believe a thing like that.” “I know,” Johnson replied. “But
let's make the sonofabitch deny it.”

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It's often said that politicians have "no morals" but this - ig verified -
really demonstrates a complete lack of decency that is quite galling to me.
Subverting democracy with smutty name-calling, seriously; and these are
supposed leaders of the people.

Such a small thing would so sully the office of the POTUS so as to genuinely
discredit the USA for me.

What's worse is I fear that such a fiend would have no shame for doing
something like this. If I were supreme ruler of Earth politicians doing such
things would be censured and forced to clean Mumbai sewers for the rest of
their days.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Fully agreed. As a Canadian, I was disgraced by the attack ads put forth by
our two most recent contending parties that I did not vote.

How can I vote for either of them, when they are both miscreants?

~~~
the_unknown
Luckily there are more than just 2 parties to vote for... true, the PC and
Liberals were the top dogs but the oft-overlooked NDP certainly bumped things
up last time and the Green - well, they were given a seat off in the
backwaters of BC... oh, and a few other regional/sort-of-national parties as
well - there are alternatives if you're willing to test them out.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Well yes and no. Imho, a vote for anything other than the two who can actually
win is as good as no vote at all.

Sometimes I think they are put there by the main parties to steal votes from
their opposition on issues they cannot possibly accommodate.

------
stfu
Somehow I am fascinated by the Child Pornography argument. It seems that Child
Pornography is in our day and age one of the very few universal themes that
nobody tries to challenge. It has become a subject so holy, that as soon as
someone pulls it out, it puts the opponent in a long winding act of defense.
Old versions of this "ultimate evil" arguments such as "Nazi" or "Communist"
appear far more relativistic than child pornography. But it is going to be
very interesting to watch over the next years how this issue is going to
unfold.

------
pstuart
"Think of the children!" -- works every time.

------
rayiner
Which is hilarious, because so many Hollywood directors are pedophiles.

~~~
davepm
I'm assuming you have some sort of evidence to back up this conjecture with?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I'm guessing he's referring to Roman Polanski (sex with a 13 year old girl)
and Victor Salva (sex with a 12 year old boy). I wouldn't say that '2' is 'so
many Hollywood directors'.

Media are quick to call those acts 'pedophilia', which is a psychological
term, not a legal one. In reality, 'pedophilia' refers to "a sexual preference
for children, boys or girls or both, usually of prepubertal or early pubertal
age". It has little to do with acting on those preferences. In the US, the
legal terms for the act would be 'statutory rape' (pubertal before the age of
consent) or 'child molestation' (prepubertal). The age of consent varies
between states (16-18), and even more so between countries (from less than 12
to 21+) [1].

Just to illustrate that this is culturally defined and that the raising of the
age of consent is a fairly recent development:

 _"In the United States, by the 1880s, most states set the age of consent at
10-12, and in one state, Delaware, the age of consent was only 7. A New York
Times article states that it was still aged 7 in Delaware in 1895"_ [2]

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Age_of_Consent_-
_Global.sv...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Age_of_Consent_-_Global.svg)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_consent#History_and_soci...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_consent#History_and_social_attitudes)

~~~
yahelc
"sex with" implies consent. Both Polanski and Salva raped their victims, full
stop.

